# Woodframe/DW/Conduit issue



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Whatever you do you better check what wiring methods are allowed in this hazardous location.. Art. 516 is for spray areas.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have done a few spray booths and the ones I have done kept all the wiring on the exterior of the spray booth to eliminate the need for hazardous location wiring methods.

But ......... make sure that will be the case where you are.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have done a few spray booths and the ones I have done kept all the wiring on the exterior of the spray booth to eliminate the need for hazardous location wiring methods.
> 
> But ......... make sure that will be the case where you are.


I assume you mean keep the wiring inside the walls????? Don't the lights, recep, switches, etc have to conform


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

This would be considered a commercial garage and the floor would be a hazardous location up to 18".
So all conduits stubbing up out of the slab would have to be RGS and at least 18" AFF.


----------



## horseman (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, not a spray booth, but a commercial garage.
According to 511.3, Class 1 does not extend past an unpierced wall, but there is a door between the shop and the reception/office area, which tells me that those areas also need to conform to Class 1 and therefore are hazardous up to 18" AFF.
I would then need rigid/sealed conduits if I come up out of slab.
Sound right to you guys?
Everything in the shop will come down from above to the 48" line, and therefore should not be hazardous.
Thanks


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

horseman said:


> Yeah, not a spray booth, but a commercial garage.
> According to 511.3, Class 1 does not extend past an unpierced wall, but there is a door between the shop and the reception/office area, which tells me that those areas also need to conform to Class 1 and therefore are hazardous up to 18" AFF.
> I would then need rigid/sealed conduits if I come up out of slab.
> Sound right to you guys?
> ...


You don't need seals on conduits coming up through the floor if they are RGS and unbroken (without couplings) to at least 18" AFF.

So keep your boxes at 24" and you won't need seals.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a big fan of underground. I don't worry too much about interior wall being moved in the future but you can pick some that probably won't ever be moved. Bathroom/plumbing walls and load bearing walls are there to stay. Free standing, supporting columns are also likely to stay in place.


----------

